# IPB Skinning



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

how do u do it???.... whre should i strart?:laugh:


----------



## E-Liam (Jan 1, 2004)

Hi,

have you got the site up and running? If so, to start with, you can play around with the css (just colours for now, or else you may change the site's appearance in a way that you didn't mean to) :grin: and images. Post a link, and I'll show you.

Cheers

Liam


----------

